# 6' tall & 56cm bike?



## KendleFox

Hi everyone.

Are there any 6 foot riders who perfer 56cm frames? The reason why I ask is I have a 32.5" inseam, and all the stuff I read says I would fit a 56cm frame?

However alot of new bikes you see for sale say a 6 foot tall person fits 58cm frame?

And no I'm not going down to my LBS, because I dont wont to waste their time fiting me for a bike, that I'm not going to buy from them.

I'm leaning towards buying a racing frame if that helps. 

All help is welcome....


----------



## kayakado

I ride a 54cm and I wear 34-36" inseam pants but I have a short body, leg length is only half the story


----------



## topflightpro

You can always make a bike bigger (longer stem, taller seatpost) than smaller - so if you are on the border of sizes, it is often better to go with the smaller frame. But you cannot generalize frame sizes.

I'm 5'10" and this is what I learned while looking for a bike: I ride a 56 cm on a C-dale and Felt, a 58 cm on a Trek, a 55 cm on a Lemond and a 54 cm on a Specialized. I ride a large on Giant but a medium on a Scott. They all fit me differently.

I know it is a pain to go to an LBS when you know you aren't going to buy anything from them, but that is about the only way to know for sure.


----------



## KendleFox

You both bring up some valid points, on different fits for different bikes. My personal preference is to be able to "over-power" the bike, and have good control of it. I am looking at the Specilazed Allez at the moment. 

It is really hard to look at bikes, as my opinions seem to change from day-to-day. Sometimes I'm thinking I'll go old-school, then others I'm thinking slightly used, then I'm thinking something new. However when it comes down to it, price is the limiting factor, and the 400 dollar range cuts alot of quality out in the new bike department.

Thanks for your help, and others please put in your 2-cents worth too.


----------



## Allez Rouge

*Frame sizes vary. So do 6' tall riders.*

Some manufacturers measure their frames center-to-center, some center-to-top. And in the case of the latter, you have to ask: top of what? Top tube? Seat post extension?

I'm 6' tall but slightly long of leg, and my bike measures 58cm center-to-center. That's at least a 59cm measured center-to-top, and its arguably a tad too small for me vertically. But the 58cm top tube coupled with a 110 stem is just right.

Your reluctance to take advantage of an LBS you don't intend to give your business is commendable, but unfortunately that's a dilemma for which I have no easy answer ... unless it's to buy your first bike(s) from an LBS until you're certain about your fit issues and then perhaps move on to online vendors later. A good LBS -- admittedly, they can be hard to find -- can be a tremendous asset, especially to someone just starting out. In the same way that it's not just about the bike, neither is it just about the bottom line on the invoice.

Another option would be to find a shop or fitter that will figure out the proper bike size and fit for you, for a fee.


----------



## TZL

Try a compact style frame.

i'm 6' 0.5" and have a 34" inseam, I have Giant TCRs in both Large and Medium. While some people don't like the compact style frame, its super natural for me as a mountain biker.


----------



## Argentius

I'm 6'0" tall and ride a 56 cm x 56 cm 'traditional' geometry bike. Running a 0 degree stem and no-setback seatpost makes it a close, 'race' fit, but I like it a lot. Some calculators say it's just a bit too small for me set up this way, but on seeing me ride it my coach thinks it's where it needs to be, and I do too.


----------



## Blue Sugar

You should look into a compact frame like the steel/carbon, alum/carbon LeMonds. They have short standover and long top tubes that would probably fit you well. They're also excellent frames. 

If you have the dough you could have a custom frame built up for you.


KendleFox said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Are there any 6 foot riders who perfer 56cm frames? The reason why I ask is I have a 32.5" inseam, and all the stuff I read says I would fit a 56cm frame?
> 
> However alot of new bikes you see for sale say a 6 foot tall person fits 58cm frame?
> 
> And no I'm not going down to my LBS, because I dont wont to waste their time fiting me for a bike, that I'm not going to buy from them.
> 
> I'm leaning towards buying a racing frame if that helps.
> 
> All help is welcome....


----------



## FTMD

I'm 6 foot tall with a 33.9 inch inseam. I ride a frame with a 56 (c-c) seat tube and a 56.5 top tube. I think it fits me well. 

I had a professional fitting done once and was told that my optimal frame size would be a frame 56-57 (c-c) vertically with a 55 cm top tube. Not too many around with those dimensions. 

I guess I'm all legs and short upper body.


----------



## dagger

*This is a good suggestion*



Blue Sugar said:


> You should look into a compact frame like the steel/carbon, alum/carbon LeMonds. They have short standover and long top tubes that would probably fit you well. They're also excellent frames.
> 
> If you have the dough you could have a custom frame built up for you.


Lemond's top tubes "effective length" are longer than most most so a 56 would definitley fit a 6ft person with shorter than average legs to compensate for the longer upper body.

I ride a 57 and my bike fitter swears the the top tube "effective length" is pushing 59cm.


----------



## asgelle

The best advice I can give is to forget everything you've read or heard about fit in general and remember you are buying one bike for one individual - you. There are no general rules and formulas that are right for everybody. You need to find a bike that fits you; both in terms of your body size and riding style and you want a frame that fits, not one that needs stems or seatposts to compensate for problems. To do that properly, either you must acquire the knowledge and experience to know what is right for you, or pay someone who already has that knowledge to help you.


----------



## carbonLORD

*6'3" - 34" inseam - 57cm BMC SLT01 (fits like a 58).*

Glad I didnt get the 59 or the <b>61</b> like they (BMC) said I needed.


----------



## SilasCL

KendleFox said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Are there any 6 foot riders who perfer 56cm frames? The reason why I ask is I have a 32.5" inseam, and all the stuff I read says I would fit a 56cm frame?
> 
> However alot of new bikes you see for sale say a 6 foot tall person fits 58cm frame?
> 
> And no I'm not going down to my LBS, because I dont wont to waste their time fiting me for a bike, that I'm not going to buy from them.
> 
> I'm leaning towards buying a racing frame if that helps.
> 
> All help is welcome....


A good friend of mine is about your exact size. His inseam may be .5" longer, but otherwise the same. He rides a 56. Like asgelle said though, there is no rule or formula that works for everyone. That being said, wrenchscience.com will help you get a good start on sizing yourself up, and you can look at those numbers, find bikes in that range, and see what works or doesn't work for you.

Silas


----------



## cdhbrad

*I'm 6'0", about the same leg measurements as OP, and all my bikes have 56cm toptubes.*

I use either a 110 or 120mm stem depending on how much reach I want to have. All of my road bikes have nonsloping tob tubes. My Kestrel TT bike is a 55 and I only use a 90mm stem on the areo bars.


----------



## KendleFox

*Non-sloping?*



cdhbrad said:


> I use either a 110 or 120mm stem depending on how much reach I want to have. All of my road bikes have nonsloping tob tubes. My Kestrel TT bike is a 55 and I only use a 90mm stem on the areo bars.


I'm not sure how a non-sloping tupe effects things, but I do think the Allez I'm looking at has one.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf

KendleFox said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Are there any 6 foot riders who perfer 56cm frames? The reason why I ask is I have a 32.5" inseam, and all the stuff I read says I would fit a 56cm frame?
> 
> However alot of new bikes you see for sale say a 6 foot tall person fits 58cm frame?
> 
> And no I'm not going down to my LBS, because I dont wont to waste their time fiting me for a bike, that I'm not going to buy from them.
> 
> I'm leaning towards buying a racing frame if that helps.
> 
> All help is welcome....


I'm 6' and I ride a 54cm Cannondale. I think you should go to a couple of LBSs and test ride a bunch of brands/sizes and see what you like best. If you don't buy from one of those shops, maybe you could reward the one you like by giving them future business in the form of repairs, buying accessories, etc... If I went by the numbers, I would have never bought a 54cm Cannondale.


----------



## timfire

*It depends on a number of factors, but...*

First off, seat tube length is actually not the optimal way to measure a bike. Top tube length is actually much more important for finding a comfortable position.

That said, how long/big of a bike you want will depend on your preferred riding position. If you plan on riding low (more bent forward), than you want a slightly smaller frame, both because you can get your handlebars lower but also because the more upright you sit, the more your arms swing forward.

Personally, I would suggest a slightly bigger frame, rather than smaller. For comparison, I'm 5'11" with a fairly "normal" leg to torso ratio, and I ride a "59cm" bike---58cm C-C seat tube, 57.5 C-C top tube, and a 110mm stem. For a more "proper" road position (read, racer position), you want to be able to stretch out your back and flatten it. It'll take a little getting used to, but once you do you'll be more comfortable and perform better. Keep this in mind.

But really, the only way your going to know what size to get is to go to the store and do some test rides.


----------



## cdhbrad

*For a sloping top tube, you reference the "virtual"*

length, as opposed to the "actual" length of the top tube. This way, you can compare traditional vs. sloping geometry frames. Most makers with sloping geometry will give both actual and virtual tt measurements.


----------



## Pacodog

*56 cm*

I am just under 6' with a 32.5 inseam. I just purchased a Specialized Roubaix with a 56.5 cm top tube, 120 mm stem. I think it fits just right.


----------



## RodeRash

There's more to your LBS than buying a new bike from them! 

This is the place to contact other riders, organize rides, get involved in the bicycling community. Besides bikes, you're going to need tires, tubes, clothes, accessories. While all these items are available online, the LBS allows you to "kick tires" and physically inspect and compare items. 

As for finding a bike in your price range. Your LBS should be happy to help you figure out your "fit" and probably put you in touch with riders who have a used bike for you. 

If your LBS is serious about cycling, they realize that you're not a "single sale" client, but rather a long-term customer who will come to rely on the LBS for a wide variety of cycling needs. 

If your LBS is putting you off because you don't have $2,000 to put into a high-end race machine, then maybe you need to shop for a different LBS. A reputable LBS will be interested in getting you into the "right" bike for YOU, and then supporting your interest with its connections to the local cycling community. 

MY LBS -- Bikes & Beyond, Astoria Oregon -- has a couch on the sales floor, and a coffee table full of bike mags, ride info. They expect and encourage riders to park the bike inside the shop, behind the couch . . . take off the cycling shoes, read up, visit, compare stuff, try on new clothing, accessories. They have a bulletin board for used bike sales, accessories, rides, races, etc. 

If you don't feel "at home" in your LBS, and comfortable having them help you find a bike, then maybe you need to shop for another LBS. 

My $00.02 . . . *G*


----------



## santosjep

*6'1'' 56cm toptube c-c (standard geometry)*

I'm 6'1" with a short torso. So for me, it was more of the top tube that was more important than height clearance. I used to ride a 58 tt (c-c) Cannondale for 6years. When I bought it from the LBS, they said that it was the frame size for my height. I didn't know any better so I bit. When I had myself properly sized by another LBS years later, they pointed out my short torso and I should be riding a top-tube lenght between 55.5cm-56.6cm.

Now, I ride the following bikes:

Wilier Triestina Lavaredo = 54.5 top tube (for crits)
Orbea Zona = "Short 56" - 56 geometry with 55 sloping top tube (virtual top tube =56.5)
Somec Starlight = 56 top tube traditional geometry.

All my bikes have pretty much the same stem length (110) and seatpost setbacks.


Ride Safely,


Joe


----------

